# Grosses Bufferd Image Drucken Print API



## paplo-g (20. Jan 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines größeres Problem mit dem ich mich schon länger rumschlage aber noch keine ordentliche Lösung gefunden / zu Stande gebracht habe.

Folgendes:
Ich habe ein relafive großes Bufferd Image.
Dieses möchte ich in einer Beststimmten auflösung von 600 Dpi drucken.
Ich möchte es mittig auf A0 oder A4 skaliert drucken können.
Ein Vorschaufenster wäre auch nett

Gibt es Vielleicht eine Java Druck API die das alles schon anbietet,
oder ein gutes Beispiel für die angesprochenden funktionalitäten.

Besten Dank


----------



## suelman (20. Jan 2009)

Hi,
also wie man drucken kann, steht hier.
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de...16_010.htm#mja12ac51eab38b812fcc3882fefe199b1
ansonsten mit deiner vorschau etc...

mach dir n swing-Frame
überschreibe die paint Methode
erstelle dir mit Hilfe des Graphics Object "graphics" ein Image A in deiner passenden Auflösung (bsp. dinA4)
aus A kannst du die wieder ein Graphics Object "graphics2" besorgen
zeichne dein Buffered Image in das dinA4 Image A mit Angabe von Position und Dimension -> 
Zentriert, passend scaliert.
zeichne das Image A in "graphics" -> dann hast du eine Vorschau in deinem SwingFrame
Fürs drucken brauchst du dir dann nur noch vom PrintDriver das Grapics Object besorgen, worin du Image A 
zeichnest und druckst. (PageFormat natürlich auf DinA4).
Damit solltest du alle deine Probleme erschlagen.

MFG


----------



## paplo-g (21. Jan 2009)

diese vorgehensweise ist mir auch bereits bekannt, jedoch habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen die funktionalität zu implementieren. Besonders die geschichte mit der auflösung.

Deshalb, dachte ich das es vielleicht eine gute Print API gibt.

Zudem gefällt mir die Qualität der normalen sallierungs Algorithmen nicht all zu sehr


----------



## Gast (6. Feb 2009)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:

ich habe ein ein Image mit 300dpi und möchte dieses auf einem Etiketten-Drucker drucken.
Leider scheint es aber immer in 72dpi gedruckt zu werden :-(

Wie schaffe ich es ein 300dpi Bild in seinen fixen mm zu drucken ?


----------

